# Contactless Payments to be increased to €50



## AlbacoreA (23 Mar 2020)

They were talking about raising the limit from 30 to 50. Did that happen?


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Mar 2020)

Seems like may not be ready until early April:








						Ireland to raise contactless transaction limit to €50
					

Banks in Ireland have agreed to increase the contactless transaction limit to €50 (US$53.54) to minimise the handling of cash amid Covid-19.




					www.nfcw.com


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Mar 2020)

Cheers I was wondering.


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Mar 2020)

Also, watch out that after every X number of contactless payments, you will be prompted to enter your PIN.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> after every X number of contactless payments, you will be prompted to enter your PIN.



If you have a Revolut card you can reset it on your phone so that you never have to enter your PIN.

Brendan


----------

